# VPN zwischen WindosXP-Rechnern über IPX



## Hexx (11. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal so eine Frage und hoffe, dass sie in dieser Form noch nciht vorgekommen ist. - Ich hab sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden.

Folgendes Problem:

Ein paar Freunde und ich würden gern übers Internet ein paar etwas ältere Spiele spielen (NfS2 bzw. NfS3 etc.).
Diese Spiele verlangen IPX als Protokoll.
Wir haben noch nicht so wirklich Ahnung davon, wie mit Netzwerken umzugehen ist.
Die Rechner sind evtl. nicht optimal dafür konfiguriert.
Das ist jetzt erstmal die Ausgangslage. Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich, was wir alles brauchen damit wir das zum laufen bekommen. Bisher haben wir auch einige Spiele gespielt, diese jedoch bisher über Hamachi.

Ein Versuch von mir war ein VPN einzurichten... - Das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt, obwohl ich mich genau an diese Anweisung von dieser Uni: http://www-pc.uni-regensburg.de/systemsw/WinXP/xpnet.htm
Gut hat irgendwie nicht hingehauen.

Die nächste Idee, die ich hatte, war bei der Netzwerkverbindung von Hamchi einfach das IPX/SPX hinzuzufügen... (Also so über Netzwerkumgebung. - Rechtsklick auf Hamachi --> Eigenschaften --> Installieren --> Protokolle --> IPX/SPX/NetBIOS-kompatibles Transportprotokoll) - Hat auch nicht geklappt, da mein Gegenüber das nicht installieren konnte (Ich hab XP Proffessional und er Home - lag wahrscheinlich daran...)

Naja, hab ich mir gesagt, suchst du halt Irgendeine Install.exe um das da irgendwie mit hinzuzufügen. Ich hab auch was gefunden: und zwar Novel-Client. So, das hat auch installiert und wir konnten das da mit zuinstallieren. Nur leider hat das nix daran geändert, das es nicht funktioniert... - Jedenfalls ging mir das dann ziemlich auf die Nerven, weil durchdieses Novel-Client - Ding war plötlich die Benutzeranmeldung verändert, heißt: bei der Anmeldung kommt jetzt dieses fenster, wo man den Benutzernamen selber eingeben muss und nicht auswählen kann sowie der Taskmanager nicht bei der Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+Entf erschein, sondern dieses andere Fenster, wo man erst auf diesen Butoon klicken musste, damit sich der Taskmanager öffnet.

Ich wollte diesen Novel-Client dann deinstallieren, weil man die Benutzeranmeldung, an der das wohl lag, nicht wieder zurückstellen konnte... Nach der Deinstallation ging es dann trotzdem nicht. 

So, dann hab ich mich ncoh ein bisschen weiter informiert und irgendwas von Programmen, wie GIT oder Fli4l gelsen, hatte aber bislang noch nicht die Möglichkeit das auszutesten.



Was suche ich also...
Eigentlich suche ich nur einen 100% sicheren Weg, ein VPN unter XP mit IPX zum laufen zu bekommen (auch für den Fall, dass bei einigen Teilnehmern diverse Komponenten noch nicht vorhanden sind). Heißt also ein Step-By-Step erläuterung, wie es auf jeden Fall funktioniert.

Gut, ich denke, jeder der das liest hat mein Problem verstanden und ich bekomme endlich eine Antwort, was man genau machen muss bzw. was ich wieder verzapft habe.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf ausführliche Antworten!
Hexx


----------



## Hexx (15. November 2007)

Hallo, liebe Leute...
Weiß keiner eina Antwort auf mein Problem, oder wollt ihr nicht antworten?
Bzw. vielleicht gibt es ja welche mit ähnlichen Problemen..


----------

